# Water Leak And Outside Kitchen



## xs25708 (Oct 1, 2009)

We bought a 2007 31RQS a couple of weeks ago and are having our first real rain since purchase. When we went into the tralier today we saw some water on the floor. I traced the water back to the side wall right underneath the casing for the outside kitchen. I am having a little trouble finding out exactly where it is coming in around that casing. I am just wondering if anyone else has had similar issues.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

I kinda had the same thing. You could have a leak in the door, but I would check something else. If you have used the water in the outside kitchen with the hose or faucet nozzle be sure that you have emptied them out well before you close the kitchen. I also had a relative who was staying with us take the plastic basin out and started to fill up the plastic base. That is a real pain to dry out. The point is that any water that is in there will dump out in the inside plastic enclosure and that will get inside the trailer somehow.

Just my experience.

Howie


----------



## xs25708 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Are you saying that with the trailer just sitting there with the door closed that it should not get any water in the enclosure? There is a lot of water that gets in mine, so possible I need to work on the seal that is arount the door.

Ryan


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Do you have water hooked up to trailer? Mine is leaking from behind the handle of the cold water and leaking in the camp kitchen enclosure. I just pulled the supply line off the cold side and plugged it until I get a new faucet.

Duane


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Not saying its not possible. Just letting you know there is other ways to get water in that compartment. Like I said, happened to me.

Howie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We had a leak from the outside of the sink door. I put flexible gutters over all of the doors (kitchen, pass through etc.) this stopped all of the rain getting inside.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Last year we had one of the lines break going to the faucet in the outside sink. This caused a LOT of water to run out from under the counter, especially when we turned the pump on. Check the lines to the taps on the outside sink.


----------



## xs25708 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the hints. I had water hooked up last week just to check some things on the inside but I never looked at the outdoor kitchen at that time.

Not Yet-What sort of flexible gutters did you use? I was thinking that something like that would be a good idea while I was watching it rain today.

Ryan


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

It sure seems like that thing should have a drain to the outside. We had a faucet open on the outside sink and when we turned on the water, we started seeing water running out from under the kitchen cabinets. It scared the heck out of us!


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Our leak ended to be a loose connection to the outdoor sink under the kitchen cabinet. some teflon tape and a bit more pressure on the connection, and problem solved.

Good luck tracing this down.


----------



## xs25708 (Oct 1, 2009)

After some testing today it appears I have two problems. The faucet leaks slowly so that the water builds up in the enclosure. Then I think that some water leaks into the wall through the screw holes. I need to replace the faucet as well as do some caulking around the screw holes to keep water from leaking in.

There is also a very slow drip under the inside cabinet where the the water line hooks up to the faucet. Hopefully that problem will be fixed when I install the faucet correctly.

I also did a little repair to the gasket around the door.

I do agree that a drain would be a great idea. Seems like it wouldnt be difficult to take one straight down from there. I might look into that??

Thanks for all the help.

Ryan


----------

